# Start of a Long road ahead "HSV CLUBSPORT R8"



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thought i would get the ball rolling with some pic's of what i have done so far.

System will consist of the following

Head unit-Alpine IVA W202E
Processing- Alpine PXA H701
Overhead Monitor- Alpine TMXR705
Front stage- Hertz MLK165's (Active)
Rear Fill- Alpine SPX177R's (Passive)
Subs- Alpine SWX1242D's X 2
Sub Amp's- Alpine PDX 1.1000 X 2
Front Amp- Alpine PDX 4.150
Rear Amp- Alpine PDX 2.150
Capacitor- Stinger SPC505 5 Farad
Batteries- Optima D35 & D34

Just waiting on the Cap and one of the Batteries, other than that everything is here and ready to go.

Pic's of the car first







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 

Doors next, used eDead on front doors, i've only just got 3 bulk packs of Dynamat ex, will be using that from now on








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Type X's now make way for MLK165's







[/IMG]

A bit rough but will be cleaned up and hidden from view







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

The factory speaker grille will fit over this







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

This was just an idea but not so keen now, still undecided with the boot or trunk as you call it.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Started the fun part, oh yea







[/IMG]

anyway lets see if i have done this Thread properly.
More Pic's soon, regards...Marty


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi from a fellow Aussie!

Project is looking good...

I only have one question...... It looks like you used MDF to fill in the large openings in the doors before the Dynamat. Did you treat the MDF against water before you fiited it?.. or is it not MDF?
I know the weather in Perth is usually always nice, but I wouldn't like all your great work to turn to mulch if it did get wet... 

Keep up the updates...

Mark

p.s. have I seen you on the Opel-Aus forum?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks good, with a really good looking car!! I like the idea of the amp on the undertray, especially since I did something similar in my install!!!


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

one small sugestion...for the amprack...use plexi sandwiched between wood (so its the same thickness as what you have now) and back light the plexi with white neons or leds...that would look really cool.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

great job so far. i think you may start getting more views one the G8 hits state-side in a few months....


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments,

SQCherokee, Plexiglass sounds like a good idea, might use it if i stay with installing under the parcel shelf, still in two minds though

Mark, Sealing the mdf was an oversight, thanks for bringing that to my attn, i will get onto that before winter comes along. no i have never been on that forum mate.

here's a few more pic's, got a little bit done today but i fly back to work tomorrow (DAMM IT) hopefully get some more done on my return.
Started the boot, i want to do this properly so it will take some time
i only have one stipulation- Golf clubs must fit, nothing else 







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
W202E is in but i need to re-do it later once i pull the seats and carpet out







[/IMG]
parcel shelf stripped and ready for dynamat







[/IMG]


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like a really good start to me. You've got the right idea, not half-assing it the first time!


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool project! must be nice to not have a gas tank in the trunk!

EDIT: Wait, is this car the one the G8 is based off of or the GTO? 

Ah well, very cool car.


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice car and nice progress so far...keep up the good work.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That-----









Is a beautiful car!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

What's that black stuff you're using to "glue" the MDF into the door panel? Is it some kind of roofing adhesive? Liquid Nails?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*bump* see above


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

HondAudio, I think you will probably find he has gone off to his job, which given his location here in Oz, may mean he is working in the mining area of West Oz.
If so, he may be gone for a few days?  

I think the stuff he used is "Sicaflex", a butyl type compound that is used to glue windscreens in... 
Sticks like s..t to a shovel!!!! 

I'm sure he will correct me if I'm wrong!

Mark


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry ppl, i have been out at work, as Mark predicted, i do work on a Minesite in Western Australia. i do have access to internet at work but have been flat out.
Mark was right, it is Sikaflex, but i ran out and had to finish off with Liquid Nails.
As far as the car being similar to a G8 i was way off the mark
considering the G8 is based on the newer version of holden (VE)
i would say its similar to a 2004 GTO but with 4 doors
gen3 ls1 chev v8 6 speed manual
hope to get the rest of the dynamating done when i get home on Wednesday
and get some more pic's your way, your comments and sugestions are appreciated.

Marty


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Marty, I'm simply in awe of your care mate! Very beautiful and nice choice of gear for it as well!!

I have a very good friend in Perth. He runs the rotary car club there. 

Zach


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i have managed to get a little bit more dynamatting done, its a slow process atm, anyway here's a few pic's, im sick of dynamat at the moment but its nealy done and i can then get into the fun part.

























Rear Doors
























































decided to put the SPX-177R's in the back without the tweeter for now









































hopefully have some more exciting pics next time
regards...Marty


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Marty!

Good to see your back in town and back into the serious business of car audio installation!!  

Dynamatting can be fun, can't it?

I do this stuff for a living over here in Melbourne... you kinda get used to it.

Seems like a lotta trouble you went to for the rear doors.... but should sound good for those passengers!

I hope your not going to use the knockouts in the rear shelf to mount 6 X 9's!  
Wouls seem like a waste considering the "firepower" from the subs...

Anyway, keep up the great work... and the pics!

Mark


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes Mark, i can see your point regarding the rear doors but atleast they wont rattle.

no speakers in the parcel shelf, please tell me ppl dont still do that?

a bit of foam around the wiring loom and put the moulded piece back in and thats it, as you know with these sedans the more airflow from the boot the better

6 by 9's ? what are they ? haha


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

martycash said:


> Yes Mark, i can see your point regarding the rear doors but atleast they wont rattle.
> 
> no speakers in the parcel shelf, please tell me ppl dont still do that?
> 
> ...


Rattle?, those rear doors certainly won't be doing that!
I didn't realise you were using Type-X in them until I saw the system diagram!

Yes, people(read "young guys") still want 6X9's on the rear shelf in Commodores!  
I try and convince them otherwise but "my mates got 'em and they sound grouse"
I just say, OK... 

You have obviously taken out the factory "woofers" from that location... GOOD! (Your Clubbie should have had them.. yes?)

Looking forward to the next update... 

Mark


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work so far.Did u apply any protectant on the egg crate foam?(u'll need it).The cutout behind the rear seats is screaming ---IB!


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

NICE ride and the system is looking great.

Ah... to not have a gas tank in the trunk:blush:


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all, got a little bit more done over the last 3-4 weeks, pics included.

I have just started on my 4th dynamat bulk pack, although i will only need about 4 sheets to finish the quarter panels in the trunk and a few other area's.

I have decided to build a case for the 4 pdx amps on hinges so as to have access to the spare wheel. will have a basic panel probably covered in vinyl over the top with cutouts exposing the amps, work in progress????

Please as always, tell me what you think, good or bad or any other ideas.

































Neighbors front yard, im sure you have all seen one????









































































Anyway fly off to work in the morning, hope to have sounds as of next thursday to start testing before puting the car back together, till then

regards...Marty


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Is that a Cadillac Catera on steroids?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Marty,
That is coming along really well..
That sub box arrangement looks very familiar... I designed a one piece "box" here in Melbourne for a guy in W.A.! ... was the same rear firing, 2 chamber but with no middle "tunnel"... the subs were at a 72* angle to each other (a left over from the Paul Graham "GAIT" training days!)
By all accounts it was a great success... I can't remember the guys name.. was a couple of years ago...
Anyway, enough of my dribble.. :blush:
Keep the updates coming...

Mark

EDIT: and stop taking shots of kangaroos!.. it's bad enough that people overseas "think" we have them bouncing down our streets, without you taking pics of them in our streets!!


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i have Sound now, i got impatient, not having tunes for 4-5 months started to get on my nerves, anyway the system is far from finished but at least i can listen in style while working on the rest. i can't believe how good the MLK-165's sound, the tweeters give you everything but are warm with no harshness at all, i also can't believe how much base im getting from the 6.5" woofer, can't wait to EQ it all with the H701. IMO these rival my old Dyn system fully run in. antway here's a few more pic's, not too exciting though, still no trim. opinions and advise always needed, thanks

Marty


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

So what did it dyno


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nice work.hope to see more updates soon.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice car Marty, and the system is looking great!

Got a mate at work with the same model with the CAPA supercharger kit I think the 370-390KW version.

Luke


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

annoyingrob said:


> So what did it dyno
> 
> Hi Rob, It made 322 hp at the rear wheels, with 2 1/2" exhaust, 1 3/4" 4 into 1 pacemaker extractors with 3" SS cats, apart from exhaust and cold air induction it is a stock LS1. not long after this dyno comp i needed to make a decission weather to go full on with power or concentrate on a custom stereo install. obviously the stereo won, mind you she still gets up and goes, in the future i am looking at getting a bigger Cam and a custom tune but thats about it.
> 
> Marty


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

I wish we had these nice cars in the states...its funny how all these American companies have better cars in their overseas devisions compared to what they have here. Ford GT, Holden Monaro, so on and so forth. I know the GTO is supposed to be the Monaro but it doesn't look as sexy! And I think it has a smaller engine. If I bought a GTO I'd have to order the Monaro front and rear end to replace the GTO's


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

The GTO is sexy enough, though I too wish Holden were over here as well. Well, mine has the LS2... 400 hp / 400 ft tq stock. It's enough to have some fun 










OP...... I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

But it's not as sexy as the Monaro body  Specifically the grill I don't like Pontiacs grill at all.


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well it's been a while since iv'e updated this thread so here are a few pic's to show how i am progressing, as you all know you never really finish. i have installed carpet trims in the boot this should be a temporary measure until i find the time to try my hand at fibre glassing, anyway thanks for the positive comments and feedback, here's some pic's.

Marty


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a few more pic's


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Talk about a huge progress step in that last post. Nonetheless, that is extremely impressive and I'm loving the look of the trunk... err, boot.. and, definitely, the car.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice looking "finished" product!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very clean install. Love the car as well! What are those headers coated with? They look blue... pretty sweet!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Great looking car and great attention to detail on the install. Good job. BTW...that's a cool pic of the roo's in the front yard. lol I think it's cool when I see a deer or two crossing the street in front of my house. I don't know what I'd do if I saw a kangaroo out there. lol


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Love the front end on the Holden version so much better than the American G8....Wish it would fit while retaining the safety impact zone behind the bumper.


Looks like a very solid install starting


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice to see another Aussie on here with a fine piece of Holden engineering. I hope to get my VX commodore build thread started soon (for those playing at home, a slightly earlier, more basic V6 version of this car...) 

Keep it up!


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

good to see you made it here marty......us aussis are gunna take over


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i have decided to bring the tweeter up onto the A-pillar to help lift the sound stage up off the top of the dash, i have started the pods and have attacted a few pic's, i will be recovering the trim pieces with something as close to the original material as possible. the pieces still need alot of filling and sanding to get them smooth, all in good time though,
(one Aussie not trying to take over this awesome and informative site)

regards...Marty

























































This is the material i will hopefully be covering the a-pillars in, or something as close as i can find.









oh and another thing, i have taken the crossovers out and running front stage active from the H701, just thought i would mention that even though i did it months ago,
Marty


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

did you dynamat under the rear deck too? i am thinking about doing this...


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sure did, Pic's ealier on in this post,

Marty


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Marty, glad you finally saw the light and moved the tweeters to the A-pillars.
The boot looks great! (and this is temporary?? )

Keep the updates and pics comin'..

Mark


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good! great job


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. A bit more sanding and i got impatient and had to cover one with fabric, not a good look but i have enough material to do another 4 trim pieces and will pull this one off and start againwhen i fly home from work next week
Im glad i covered it and test fitted because the moulding needs to be trimed at the sides to alow the clips behind to go in place, thats why the door seal is pulled out the way, obviously with the wrap around the pods and the foam backed fabric the moulding is a bit thicker. trim the moulding a bit more sanding and another go at recovering (without wrinkles) and it should look the goods, anyway here's a few more pic's

Marty


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Can you please tell me what material you used to wrap your A pillars and where you bought it


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Marty, pillars look good with the tweets in (shame about the wrinkles but as you said, next time re-covered, no wrinkles!)
Is that black headliner material you used?.. you said it was foam backed and the pattern looks like headliner.
If it is, you can remove the foam backing (it's a real PITA!) to make it much easier to work around tight spots.. or you can use grille cloth to acheive a similar finish..just spray a dark colour on the pillars first, 'cos you can see thru both materials.

Keep it going.. 

Mark


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i have recovered my A pillars, this time i pulled the foam backing off as sugested by Mark, looks alot better now although it could still be covered better but that will do for now, im thinking of buying some Scan Revs so i will redo the A pillars if and when i do that, The system sounds a heap better now, the stage has lifted and i think there's a little more width to it , here's some pic's
oh yea, everything is still a little dirty, might give the car a good clean inside and out tomorrow.
MaXaZoR, the fabric is headliner material brought here in Perth Western Australia from a local Upholstery supplier the colour is Anthacide (Charcoal Grey) just scream out if you need anymore info 
Marty


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice look, I can't wait to trim the A pillars on my VX


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice car and a killer install.
Wish they would stop trying to jam crap down our throats over here in the States and give us more Aussie muscle. Unfortunately, they have to play along with the NASCAR crowd who think going left is racing. Give me Forest Elbow at Mt Panorama any day.

Anyway, I was wondering where you had the tweeters mounted before you did the pillars ?
I have a Cadillac Catera (euro Opel Omega) and find it hard to get the sound stage higher without having the tweeters in the sail panels but that messes up imaging.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

marty originally had them in the factory positions.........in the corners of the dash


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks great!  is that a ford falcon?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I think it's a Cadillac Catera...you know, the Cimmaron of the 00's. 

Jay


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I think it's a Cadillac Catera...you know, the Cimmaron of the 00's.
> 
> Jay


HA ! I love Cateras.
Nothing beats them for the $$$$.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

only you diyma guys would think its a ford


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

ROFL! It's Ford Australia's sworn enemy, HSV (based on a Holden Commodore, which is based on an Opel omega, but longer, wider, RWD, and of course, room for a 5.7L Corvette V8 from the factory.)


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

> looks great! is that a ford falcon?


Ouch, thems fight'n words!

Holdens need to stick together


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i see at least some people acutally got my joke lol


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well it's been a while since posting here so here we go, lots of changes so i will let the pics do most of the talking

IVA-W202 replaced by Clarion HXD2 (same as your DRZ9255)
PXA-H701 replaced by HXD2 inbuilt processor
Front stage replaced by Morel Supremo's, CDM88 Mid's and Scanspeak 18W/4
All PDX Amps replaced by Audison LRx1.2k, LRx4.1k and LRx2.9
still running with Morel Ultimo sub's (never replacing them lol)

anyway here's some pic's


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like you've been busy.

Looking awesome.


----------

